# Best Heidelberg online for print.



## tdowns (Sep 12, 2006)

I just did a search, and can\'t really find a post on this, can anybody recommend a good site that has the Three Forms, or even just the Heidelberg Catechism for printing, lower number of pages the better? Thanks.


----------



## tdowns (Sep 12, 2006)

*I also once had*

a little red book with the 3 forms in it, but can't find a site that sells them. Any help there would be appreciated as well. I'm looking for about 20 to introduce it to my sunday school class.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 12, 2006)

I dunno about where to find the *best* online version for printing purposes. 

Here are a few sites you can check out: 

http://www.carm.org/creeds/heidelberg.htm
http://www.wts.edu/resources/heidelberg.html
http://www.apuritansmind.com/Creeds/HeidelbergCatechism.htm
http://www.creeds.net/

You can purchase the Three Forms of Unity from Reformation Heritage Books or the Reformed Church in the United States or GoDutch.com, among other places. You may be able to order the Three Forms from the Reformed Witness Committee.

You might also consider G.I. Williamson's Study Guide to the Heidelberg Catechism.


----------



## tdowns (Sep 12, 2006)

*As always.....*

You are the Man!!!! Thanks buddy.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 12, 2006)

Glad to help, brother. God bless!


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Sep 12, 2006)

Please do not use the 1976 CRC version of the Heidelberg Catechism. It is not a happy translation.

Our congregation distributes copies of the three forms (HC, BC, CD) for free. Contact Rev Hyde here:

http://www.oceansideurc.org/contact-me-hyde/

rsc



> _Originally posted by tdowns007_
> You are the Man!!!! Thanks buddy.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 20, 2006)

start.URClearning.org has a printable edition of the Heidelberg Catechism here and a printable edition of the Three Forms of Unity here, among other resources.


----------

